# Cuyahoga County Bass Spots



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

New member here, just took up bass fishing last year. I grew up fishing on Lake Erie for perch and walleye, so this is all new to me. I'm definitely still a newbie but I'd like to put more time and effort in this year. I don't have a boat and I'm finding it tough to find a good place to shore fish and still have good results. Last year I fished Wallace, Baldwin, Hinckley, and the Ohio & Erie Canal area. I'm looking for recommendations on the best bass spots to find good numbers from the shore. I live right by I-480 and State Road, by the border of Cleveland, Parma, Brooklyn. Any info/advice/best practices on the lakes I've already tried or other lakes in the area you know of would be greatly appreciated. I know there are some great areas east and south of me, but I'm looking for something a bit closer to home. Thanks!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

You could target smallmouth in the river. Better fighters than largemouth and more fun if you're boatless.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> You could target smallmouth in the river. Better fighters than largemouth and more fun if you're boatless.



I'd love to catch a few smallies. Last year was my first year fishing in 10yrs, and I decided to leave the walleyes and yellow perch for largemouth bass. I know very little about largemouth, and even less about smallies. Any additional recommendations about spots or best practices for largemouth and smallmouth near the I-480 and I-71 intersection would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well if you fish the river, I've had luck for smallies with 3 or 4 inch hollow tubes. I slide the jig head into the tube and poke the eyelit out of the side. Toss that into pools where the fish have a spot to settle.

Someone else will likely chime in on largemouth out by you. I'm from Akron originally, so I've never fished your area. Nearly all of the rivers in northern Ohio hold a decent amount of smallmouth.

In spring from shore, I generally try to sight fish. Get yourself a pair of 100% polarized sunglasses (can be had for 10 bucks from WalMart) and watch the water. Your visibility will be 100 times better with the glasses on. Then I wacky rig a 4-inch rubber worm and throw it about 18 inches in front of the bass I see. I catch fish this way from April thru July with a lot of success.

Also, buy yourself a buzzbait or two. If you can throw those at or past structure, it's some of the most fun you'll have. Buzzbaits can work for smallies on the river as well. Nothing beats a topwater strike in my opinion.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

There isn't much in Cuyahoga except the Rocky and ponds. Try experimenting in ponds close to your house with different baits to get a feel for bass fishing. Curled tail worms, Senko style worms, small cranks, jigs, drop shot, and top water poppers are all good starts. Even buzzbaits are a good way to go in ponds. Use the ponds to get better at various technniques and to flat out catch some numbers. 

To find the ponds in your area just use google earth or mapquest to get an overview of the surrounding area. Pick out a few ponds to visit in a day then plot your course.

As far as bigger lakes with bass in them to fish from shore, that's tough. There aren't many of those. Actually none come to mind. That may be because I have boat and never fished the bigger lakes from shore. 

Post a thread stating you would like to tag along with someone one day on their boat. I'm sure someone would be willing to take you if you pitched in for gas and brought sangwiches.


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I grew up fishing for Walleye and Perch with my dad on Lake Erie and was out of the sport when he sold our boat about a decade ago. Last spring/summer, I found out a friend had a bass boat and I've been fishing with him whenever I get the chance. His club even let me join as a non boater. Between that and watching I don't know how many DVDs and tv shows about bass fishing, I'm always trying to absorb information and learn more.

Not owning a boat though, I still like to pond fish and try to catch bass...no matter what the size! My advice to you is to find smaller more manageable ponds. Not ones they just put in near a housing subdivision, but ones that have been there awhile and ones you don't see people pressuring. You might have to scout out who owns them and get permission but it's all part of the process unless you have a boat really.

When fishing ponds or even rivers from the shore, a lot of the same principles are going to apply as if you were out on a boat. Look for shaded areas, do some studying with cranks and jigs to find what's on the bottom and if there is weeds, how high they are. Finding anything that's different will usually lead you to finding a bass. If you see some cat tails or grass in the water, throw some casts out beside them. Even try to bump a crank or spinner bait into them as it goes by. If you see some lilly pads, toss a frog in there. If you see a tree that's fallen into the pond or river, definitely flip a jig under and all around it.

In my experiences, I've found some HUGE bass in ponds. It's just learning where to throw your lure out to actually catch one.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're willing to put in the work, bass can be caught routinely from shore at larger reservoirs, but it takes a willingness to hoof it around and observe. One thing many do is keep a log of where they fished and the conditions, etc, when they caught fish. After a while of doing this, patterns emerge. Those patterns help you to develop the best techniques for you. Some people love fishing rubber worms, others don't have the patience, what you'll develop over time is a real knack for knowing your situation.

ALSO - when trying different presentations, don't forget to try same lure/different color. Sometimes that simple a change will turn them on.

In my opinion, a shore angler can have just as much luck as a boated angler from spring thru June. You really just need to get out and try multiple things.


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm open to any and all suggestions for shore fishing for large or smallmouth bass. As I said I'm new to all this and don't know my earhole from my arsehole when it comes to selecting rod/reel/line/lure/presentation. I've done some searching on google earth and I think I've got a few holes to at least keep me busy exploring, now I just need to find the best strategy for this season. Keep em coming guys I appreciate all your help.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

if you have a set of waders you can fish the biger lakes by wading around in the shallows. i am from the same area and i dont know of any where that is consistant for me its usually hit or miss at hinkley or wallace in the spring you should hit the rocky i started late there last year and caught a few 2-3 lbs smallies


----------

